# appearance?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone knows what the policy on ear piercings are for state troopers, how many you can have?


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Holy crap....can they have ANY??? (Females aside)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ive wondered about that myself..
DCS - how many nose piercings are you up to now?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of agencies allow only females to have small stud earings...Allowing a male officer have a diamond hanging off his ear is simply ridiculous.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

what about nipple piercings?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you talking about on duty or off? Wearing any type of earring on duty is just asking for trouble. I only wear my nipple to ear chain on the weekends. :baby21:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

i heard they will let you wear the fake diamonds that my 10 yo niece gets from clairs and you can drink in the cruiser if your running radar....


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I dunno about the state police, but i personally wear my black trenchcoat, expecially when it's 90 degrees out, i dye my hair black, and wear a chain around my waist and legs, along with having my earrings in.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Earrings are for girls, does that answer your question? If your a man wearing one then maybe you would like to be treated like one.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

In uniform, neither males nor females may wear earrings or other facial jewelry. Off-duty, wear as many hoops, studs, clamps and paperclips as you want!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Troll, most likely the dear departed "TopBulldogs".

What a loser.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The chief doesn't mind my piercings...


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

i cant believe this is a serious thread


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> The chief doesn't mind my piercings...


 Someone you used to date Andy?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Off-duty, wear as many hoops, studs, clamps and paperclips as you want!


 Although don't expect any respect from any other officer in any way shape or form..


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Someone you used to date Andy?


Looks like he wins the prize


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Robert35 said:


> Looks like he wins the prize


 Which one you talking about?


----------

